
Richard Stallman Has Resigned as President of the Free Software Foundation - nilanp
https://twitter.com/sarahmei/status/1173785687893536768
======
teddyh
Better URL: [https://www.fsf.org/news/richard-m-stallman-
resigns](https://www.fsf.org/news/richard-m-stallman-resigns)

------
DoreenMichele
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990583)

